# Report: Nissan to Resurrect 240SX as a Genesis Coupe, FT-86 Competitor



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

Recently we've heard several rumors about Nissan resurrecting its 240SX model, with each report becoming more credible. The latest comes from the folks at InsideLine, who say Nissan is in fact planning to bring back the 240 (known as the Silvia in Japan), which will be aimed at the younger and less affluent side of the market, but those who still want a proper rear-drive sports car.

The new model would aim to compete with everything from the Hyundai Genesis Coupe to Toyota's upcoming FT-86 rear-drive sports car. We've also reported recently that both Volkswagen and Kia are planning vehicles for this segment of the market.

Based on a shorter version of Nissan's FR-L platform that is used for both the 370Z and Infiniti G, this sporty coupe would be rear drive, with four seats and use a turbocharged 1.8-liter 4-cylinder engine. Power should be rated at roughly 200-hp. A non-turbocharged option will also be part of the plan, as a high-volume model. Weight is expected to be in the 2,800 lb range, givin ghe car a 0-60 mph time of six or seven seconds.

The design of the car is to be "loosely" based on the Foria Concept car (above). We certainly hope it is loose, as the Foria doesn't hold a candle to the FT-86 in the style department – which is usually one area where Nissan excels.

If the project does get the go-ahead (which we sincerely hope it does), look for a new 240 (we hope they call it the Silvia) in 2011 or 2012.

More: *Report: Nissan to Resurrect 240SX as a Genesis Coupe, FT-86 Competitor* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## afgbandit (Dec 17, 2009)

*Question???*

hey, sorry but i couldnt find out how to post my question on the forum, anyways i was wondering if you can help me with a problem that i got on my 300zx 2+2, the headlights and the taillights doesnt work, and i found out that the ILLUMI fuse keeps blowing everytime i turn the headlights on.....if you can help me or if u can tell me how to post.....thanks


----------

